# lxc-execute: Input/output error - failed to read [SOLVED]

## OPelerin

I just want use LXC to massively start hundred of openconnect sessions to a SSL gateway [ for scaling test purpose]. 

All guides I've found on the internet is to use the full blown container [ which I'm not interested]. I just want to see how I need to proceed in order to have only 1 application per container [ that should limit the system memory footprint]

so far I've 

## network configuration

lxc.network.type = veth

lxc.network.flags = up

lxc.network.link = tap1 

lxc.network.name = eth0

lxc.network.ipv4 = 192.168.1.11

lxc.network.ipv4.gateway = 192.168.1.1

I wonder how I should configure the mount part

----------

## OPelerin

Added 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> lxs.rootfs = /etc/lxc/test1/rootfs
> 
> lxc.mount.entry=/lib /etc/lxc/test1/rootfs/lib none ro,bind 0 0
> ...

 

When starting it lxc-execute -l DEBUG -o /tmp/log -n test1 -f test1.conf /bin/bash 

It fails with the below error

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> lxc-execute 1363005746.200 DEBUG    lxc_cgroup - checking '/boot' (ext2)
> 
>     lxc-execute 1363005746.200 DEBUG    lxc_cgroup - checking '/proc/sys/fs/binfmt_misc' (binfmt_misc)
> ...

 

----------

## nox23

 *Quote:*   

> lxs.rootfs = /etc/lxc/test1/rootfs
> 
> lxc.mount.entry=/lib /etc/lxc/test1/rootfs/lib none ro,bind 0 0
> 
> lxc.mount.entry=/usr/ /etc/lxc/test1/rootfs/usr none ro,bind 0 0
> ...

 

```

lxc.rootfs = /etc/lxc/test1/rootfs

lxc.mount.entry=/lib /etc/lxc/test1/rootfs/lib none ro,bind 0 0

lxc.mount.entry=/usr/ /etc/lxc/test1/rootfs/usr none ro,bind 0 0

lxc.mount.entry=/lib64 /etc/lxc/test1/rootfs/lib64 none ro,bind 0 0 
```

typo lxs -> lxc

don't know if it's that   :Laughing: 

i use http://globalcitizen.github.com/lxc-gentoo/

----------

## OPelerin

bloody typo...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> gentoo-linux lxc # cat test1.conf 
> 
> ## network configuration
> ...

 

After fixing shm, I'm one step further

gentoo-linux lxc # lxc-execute -n test1 -f test1.conf /bin/bash 

test1 / # lxc-execute: Input/output error - failed to read

googling a bit it seems we need to disable

gentoo-linux lxc # lxc-execute -n test1 -f test1.conf /bin/bash -s lxc.aa_profile=unconfined

lxc-execute: unknown key lxc.aa_profile

Seems not working... Any ideas?

----------

## OPelerin

A bit more googling

I've added 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> lxc.tty = 1
> 
> lxc.console=/var/log/lxc/test1.console
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> gentoo-linux lxc # lxc-start -n test1 -f test1.conf /bin/bash 
> 
> test1 / # ifconfig
> ...

 

works!!!

----------

